# Kabellänge bei MPI/DP



## andi (18 September 2009)

Hallo,

MPI ist bei 187.5kBit/s auf 50m pro Segment begrenzt, Profibus DP auf 1000m. Das Kabel ist i.d.r. das Gleiche, laut der Orginal Siemensdokumentation ist für beide Busssystem die Treiberanschaltung identisch. Also ist die Physik eigentlich die gleiche, man kann auf dem Bus ja auch gemischt waren. Warum existiert dann dieser Unterschied. Gibt es irgend einen Grund dafür?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 September 2009)

Bei MPI liegt nicht bei allen Schnittstellen eine galvanische Trennung vor. Die mit haben auch bei MPI eine deutlich höhere zulässige Leitunsglänge.


----------



## andi (18 September 2009)

Hallo,  nur voran liegt das? Die Übertragungsstrecke ist doch eigentlich immer gleich.  Gruß Andreas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 September 2009)

Stimmt im Prinzip. Aber es handelt sich um Elektrik mit Widerständen, Leitungstreibern, Kapazitäten und lauter solchen Sachen. Und die sind halt unterschiedlich ausgelegt. 
Warum fährt ein Porsche eigentlich schneller als ein Trabi? Die fahren doch beide auf dergleichen Straße?


----------



## andi (18 September 2009)

Hallo Rainer,  sorry aber dein Vergleich hinkt ziemlich.   Siemens schlägt für beide Interface in ihre Doku genau die gleiche Treiberschaltung (sic) vor. Damit ist alles Richtung RS-485 Kabel gleich und irgendwelche Kabelkapzitäten etc. sind damit raus als begrenzenter Faktor. Trotzdem soll MPI nur auf 1/20 der Leitungslänge bei 187.5kBit/s funktionieren?  Gruß Andreas


----------



## PN/DP (19 September 2009)

*Busprofil / Busparameter*

Könnte es sein, daß im Busprofil von MPI kürzere Bitzeiten für "Busstille" nach dem Senden 
festgelegt sind als bei Profibus, um etwas mehr Netto-Datenrate aus 187,5kBit/s rauszuholen?

Und deshalb wegen der größeren Signallaufzeit auf unerlaubt langer Busleitung Sende-Kollisionen
nicht mehr erkannt bzw. verhindert werden könnten?

Gruß
PN/DP


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 September 2009)

andi schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,  sorry aber dein Vergleich hinkt ziemlich.   Siemens schlägt für beide Interface in ihre Doku genau die gleiche Treiberschaltung (sic) vor. Damit ist alles Richtung RS-485 Kabel gleich und irgendwelche Kabelkapzitäten etc. sind damit raus als begrenzenter Faktor. Trotzdem soll MPI nur auf 1/20 der Leitungslänge bei 187.5kBit/s funktionieren?  Gruß Andreas



Siemens gibt an, wie sie in der SPS die Schnittstelle aufgebaut haben? Oder wie die Beschaltung von außen sein soll? Somit sind wir wieder beim Trabbi.


----------



## andi (19 September 2009)

Hallo Rainer,  den Treiberbeschaltung, sprich den Part, der zwischen dem Protokollchip und dem RS-485 Bus liegt, damit ist die Übertragungsstrecke eigentlich nicht der begrenzende Faktor.  Alos muss irgendwas im Protokoll vorhanden sein, was das begrenzt oder aber Siemens erzählt nicht die Wahrheit. Leiter habe ich keine ausreichend langes Kabel und das mal auszuprobieren, wo da die wirkliche  Grenze ist.  Gruß Andreas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 September 2009)

Noch einmal zum Abschluss: die galvanisch getrennten MPI-Schnittstellen lassen Leitungslängen weit über 50 m zu (abhängig von der MPI-Geschwindigkeit, die bis 12 MBit/s gehen kann), die nicht galvanisch getrennten MPI-Schnittstellen sind auf 50 m begrenzt. Das Protokoll ist in beiden Fällen dasselbe, da ist kein Unterschied  (und soweit kenne ich das Protokoll auch). Daraus schließe ich, dass die Ursache in der Elektrik liegt, auch wenn es dir nicht gefällt.
Übrigens: MPI *kann* mit 187,5 kBit/s auch bei 100 m noch funktionieren, aber sicher ist dies nicht. Und Siemens weist dann bei Problemen auf unzulässige Leitungslängen hin.
Und wenn bei MPI dennoch längere Segmente benötigt werden, dann einfach einen oder mehrere Repeater einsetzen, denn zwischen zwei Repeatern sind wieder 1000 m zulässig, auch wenn MPI darüber läuft. Rate mal warum.


----------



## crash (19 September 2009)

Füllzeichen
 *ACK*


----------



## andi (19 September 2009)

Hallo Rainer,  da wir uns etwas im Kreis drehen: Was du als Elektrik bezeichnest, ist bei mir der (RS-485)-Treiber samt dem Kabel für beide Seiten.  Was mir daran nicht gefällt, ist der Widerspruch, das Siemens in der mir bekannten Doku den (RS-485)-Treiber für DP und MPI gleich ausführt, nur dann das einmal bei 50m Kabel Schluß ist und das andere mal bei 1000m (jeweils 187.5kBit/s).  Und damit wir vielleicht doch auf einen Nenner kommen, der Hintergrund der Frage:    S7315-2 DP, Profibus mit >50 Meter Länge, HMI mit Profichip DP Slave. Funktioniert so weit. Nun soll aus Gründen, die man nicht beinflußen kann, die Kommunikation nicht mehr per Profibus sondern per MPI stattfinden (*). SPS + HMI unterstützen das auch, aber die Kabellänge ist halt deutlich über 50m. Preisfrage daher, ist der begrenzten Faktor wirklich nur die Physik auf dem Kabel. Die hier, weil ja beide Komponenten DP sind, kein Problem darstellen sollte oder gibt es doch noch was Protokollspezifisches, das der limitierende Faktor ist.   (*) Über Sinn oder Unsinn solcher Lösungen zu diskutieren, hilft leider nix, ich hätte da auch lieber eine Ethernetkabel für das HMI und einen CP an der CPU.     Gruß Andreas


----------



## crash (20 September 2009)

Hast du Rainers Beitrag nicht gelesen?
Mach einen Repeater dazwischen und es geht, weil du dann eine galvanische Trennung hast.
Oder nimm eine CPU mit galvanisch getrennter Schnittstelle, damit gehts auch.


----------



## andi (20 September 2009)

Hallo,  ich habe Rainers Beitrag gelesen und auch verstanden. Das Interface/Treiber hat einen entsprechenden Einfluß, das war mir von Anfang an klar. Nur eine qualifizierte Aussage, wo der Unterschied liegt, habe ich in der Siemens-Doku nicht bekommen.  Die Anlage läuft bereits so wie sie ist und ich bin nicht derjenige, der da andeutungsweise zu entscheiden hat, ob man da ein Repeater reinbaut oder ob da eine andere CPU einbauen kann.  Ich habe die Fragestelltung auf den Tisch bekommen, warum man dort nicht einfach die HMI-Kommunikation von DP auf MPI umstellen kann. Dabei bleibt die gesamte Hardware gleich, das Interface auf der SPS und auch auf dem HMI. Ergo ist der gesamte RS-485 Bus identisch und soll dann plötzlich nur noch 1/20 so weit funktionieren?  Oder um es mal mit Ethernet zu vergleichen: Es kommt keiner auf die Idee, das IP auf der Standardlänge funktioniert und IPX dann plötzlich nur auf 5m.   Gruß Andreas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 September 2009)

Demzufolge ist eine galvanisch getrennte Schnittstelle dasselbe wie eine galvanisch nicht getrennte?
Hast du schon mal überlegt, ob Siemens die Länge vielleicht aus Gründen der Rückwirkung auf die Schnittstelle limitiert? Es soll wirklich Schnittstellen an der SPS geben, die "gestorben werden". 
Wer sagt eigentlich, dass die interne Beschaltung der MPI-Schnittstelle bei deiner CPU dieselbe ist wie bei DP? Es geht hier nicht um die äußeren sondern um die inneren Werte der Schnittstellen.


----------



## HaDi (20 September 2009)

Auf welche Siemens-Doku beziehst du dich denn ?

Hier bestätigt Siemens doch ganz klar, dass es an der galvanischen Trennung liegt:


> *Maximale Leitungslänge eines MPI-Subnetzes:
> *Die maximale Leitungslänge in einem MPI-Subnetz beträgt 50m bis zu einer Baudrate von 187,5 kBaud bei nicht potentialgetrennten Schnittstellen. Zwischen Teilnehmern mit potentialgetrennter MPI-Schnittstelle kann die Länge eines Leitungssegmentes maximal 1000m betragen, wenn die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 187,5 kBaud nicht überschritten wird.
> Die Teilnehmer mit potentialgetrennten Schnittstellen sind alle S7-400 und S7-300 CPUs, bei denen sich die MPI-Schnittstelle auch auf PROFIBUS umstellen lässt (integrierte MPI/DP-Schnittstelle).


Grüße von HaDi


----------



## PN/DP (20 September 2009)

*Auszüge aus Siemens-Handbüchern*

[EDIT] HaDi hat schon in #15 eine eindeutige Quelle angegeben, während ich dieses Posting 
zusammenstelle. Das soll nun nicht umsonst gewesen sein.  [/EDIT]

Beim Umstellen der HMI-Kommunikation von DP auf MPI bleibt *nicht* die gesamte Hardware gleich.
Das Profibuskabel wird an der CPU 315-2DP von der 2. Schnittstelle (DP, potentialgetrennt) auf 
die 1. Schnittstelle (MPI, nicht potentialgetrennt) umgesteckt.


Auszüge aus Siemens-Handbüchern (gekürzt, farbige Hervorhebungen von mir)

S7-300 CPU 31xC und CPU 31x: Aufbauen ( 06/2008 )

```
[B]Tabelle 4-15 Zulässige Leitungslänge eines Segments im [COLOR="Blue"]MPI[/COLOR]-Subnetz[/B]
+------------+--------------------+----------------------------+
|Baudrate    |S7-300-CPUs         |CPU [COLOR="blue"]315-2 PN/DP[/COLOR] / CPU 317 / |
|            |([COLOR="blue"]potenzialgebundene[/COLOR] |CPU 319                     |
|            |[COLOR="blue"]MPI-Schnittstelle[/COLOR])  |                            |
+------------+--------------------+----------------------------+
| 19,2 kBaud | 50 m               | 1000 m                     |
|187,5 kBaud |                    |                            |
+------------+--------------------+----------------------------+
|  ...       | -                  |   ...                      |
```

S7-300 CPU 31xC und CPU 31x: Technische Daten ( 06/2008 )

```
[B]Tabelle 8-5 Technische Daten der CPU 315-2 DP[/B]
[B]1. Schnittstelle[/B]
Physik             RS 485
Potenzialgetrennt  [COLOR="blue"]Nein[/COLOR]
[B]Funktionalität[/B]
 MPI               Ja
 PROFIBUS DP       Nein
[B]MPI[/B]
 Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten  187,5 kBaud

[B]2. Schnittstelle[/B]
Physik             RS 485
Potenzialgetrennt  [COLOR="blue"]Ja[/COLOR]
[B]Funktionalität[/B]
 MPI               Nein
 PROFIBUS DP       Ja
[B]DP-Master/Slave[/B]
 Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten  Bis 12 MBaud


[B]Tabelle 8-6 Technische Daten der CPU 315-2 PN/DP[/B]
[B]1. Schnittstelle[/B]
Physik             RS 485
Potenzialgetrennt  [COLOR="blue"]Ja[/COLOR]
[B]Funktionalität[/B]
 MPI               Ja
 PROFIBUS DP       Ja
[B]MPI[/B]
 Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten  max. 12 MBaud
[B]DP-Master/Slave[/B]
 Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten  Bis 12 MBaud
```

Eine ausdrückliche Formulierung, daß die unterschiedliche zulässige Leitungslänge mit der 
Potentialtrennung zu tun hat, findet man auch hier:
S7-200 Systemhandbuch ( 08/2008 )


> *Ermitteln von Abständen, Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten und Kabeln für Ihr Netz*
> Wie Sie in Tabelle 7-5 sehen, richtet sich die maximale Länge eines Netzsegments nach zwei
> Faktoren: Potentialtrennung (RS-485-Busverstärker) und Baudrate.
> Potentialtrennung ist erforderlich, wenn Sie Geräte mit unterschiedlichen Erdungspotentialen
> ...




```
[B]Tabelle 7-5 Maximale Länge des Netzwerkkabels[/B]
+--------------+-------------------------+-------------------------+
|Baudrate      |[COLOR="blue"]Nicht potentialgetrennte[/COLOR] |CPU-Schnittstelle mit    |
|              |[COLOR="blue"]CPU-Schnittstelle[/COLOR]        |Busverstärker oder EM277 |
+--------------+-------------------------+-------------------------+
|9.6 kBaud bis |          50 m           |         1000 m          |
|187,5 kBaud   |                         |                         |
+--------------+-------------------------+-------------------------+
|  ...         | -                       |          ...            |
```

Gruß
PN/DP


----------

